
The Build a SAAS App with Flask Course Is Getting a Complete Makeover - nickjj
http://nickjanetakis.com/blog/build-a-saas-app-with-flask-is-getting-a-complete-make-over-soon
======
dave84
What do you think of Udemy's change to their pricing structure?

~~~
nickjj
That's a good question.

I blogged about that a few days ago: [http://nickjanetakis.com/blog/recent-
changes-to-udemys-prici...](http://nickjanetakis.com/blog/recent-changes-to-
udemys-pricing)

The TL;DR is it's a step in the right direction. Their platform still has a
lot of problems IMO, but at least it's improving.

~~~
dave84
Thanks for that. It's nice to read something with a broader perspective on the
issues with Udemy.

------
jorgecurio
I built a SaaS app with Flask....if I could turn back time, I would stop
myself from using Flask.

------
esaym
Why flask and not bottle? I thought flask hadn't been maintained in a few
years? Anyone know of a similar course for bottle?

~~~
jonesetc
Looking at github, they both seem to pretty much be in maintenance mode. Flask
seems to generally be the more popular framework too.

